# 92 max stutters at 2000 rpm won't take gas



## white92max (Sep 1, 2006)

my max starts to stutter at 2000 rpm like its hitting the rev limiter can anyone tell me what is going on? changed maf,tps,checked fuel pressure......I NEED HELP BAD!!!!!


----------



## white92max (Sep 1, 2006)

used self diagnois and said it was code 23 and 14(tps and speed sensor) would this be correct


----------

